# My wood hauler and my weekend warrior



## Brad2185 (Feb 14, 2013)

My truck, 79 f150 Ranger XLT 4x4 on 35's with 6in lift. 400m, c6 trans, NP205 transfer, dana up front and ford 9inch on the rear. Entire drivetrain has been rebuilt. Full lockers front and rear






My weekend warrior...1996 Mustang Cobra Convertible. Stock drivetrain, custom 18inch wheels, full eibach suspension, shifter, full length subframe connectors and a respray of laser red. about 95k on motor.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 14, 2013)

Geez! I didn't know you were a Ford guy... I was just starting to like you too. :jester:


----------



## Brad2185 (Feb 14, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Geez! I didn't know you were a Ford guy... I was just starting to like you too. :jester:



LOL, Im actually a chevy guy at heart. I came across some good deals with the truck and mustang....


----------



## Brad2185 (Feb 14, 2013)

Now....of course I did not buy the car the way it is...Just gotta put that out there. heres the pics to prove
this is the day i brought home the mustang


----------



## Herd8497 (Feb 14, 2013)

The Pony is cool, but the pick up is really awesome.


----------



## Ahudson (Feb 15, 2013)

That body style is my favorite! I had a 79 F250 with a steel flat bed on it for years. I could never find a decent bed for it. I had built 400M in it as well. Had the Dana 60 in the rear and dana 44 up front. The rear had detroit and the front a select-able ox locker. 

That is a very clean looking truck there.


----------



## Brad2185 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahudson said:


> That body style is my favorite! I had a 79 F250 with a steel flat bed on it for years. I could never find a decent bed for it. I had built 400M in it as well. Had the Dana 60 in the rear and dana 44 up front. The rear had detroit and the front a select-able ox locker.
> 
> That is a very clean looking truck there.



Thanks!!


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 15, 2013)

Which one is the wood hauler?


----------



## Brad2185 (Feb 16, 2013)

D&B Mack said:


> Which one is the wood hauler?



LOL...uh...BOTH


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 17, 2013)

Good lookin' truck!


----------



## Garmins dad (Feb 20, 2013)

That is a nice truck.. i love the aluminum trim on the Fords. :msp_smile:


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 4, 2013)

If I had your pickup, I'd have no need for the 'Stang. I love the dent side Fords I would have to tow a trailer if I was to move any wood with that truck, too nice to mess the bed up.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Brad2185 (Mar 6, 2013)

Goose IBEW said:


> If I had your pickup, I'd have no need for the 'Stang. I love the dent side Fords I would have to tow a trailer if I was to move any wood with that truck, too nice to mess the bed up.:msp_thumbsup:



If I were to daily drive the truck it would cost me a small fortune to gas it up every week. 9 miles to the gallon and a it holds like somewhere around 30 gallons....my pockets are not that deep! Its actually more practical to drive the mustang to save money.....LOL, yea go figure?


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 6, 2013)

Brad2185 said:


> If I were to daily drive the truck it would cost me a small fortune to gas it up every week. 9 miles to the gallon and a it holds like somewhere around 30 gallons....my pockets are not that deep! Its actually more practical to drive the mustang to save money.....LOL, yea go figure?



I can't argue that, had a '77 F250 4x4 flat bed, 4:10's, 351m, C6, stock sized tires, 7mpg any way you drove it. That truck drove me to diesels. Bought a '92 F250 diesel and doubled my mileage on any given day. I'd probably get in too much trouble in the Mustang, sweet looking car.


----------

